# Rusty Rotors!



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

on topic with rust, lol. I have had a little bit of an issue with my rotors. I have a 2005 KC bought it 3 months ago with 1,800 miles on it now. yea yea, i dont drive it that much, haha. Anyway, when i bought it, i drove 40 miles away to Naples nissan, the truck had sat on there back lot for like 3 months. Down here, the humidity, plus rain kills rotors. Well, it was loaded with rust on the rotors when u bought it. they told me, it will be fine, just drive it. Well, 3 months later, and the rotors have rust pitting. spots all over the rotor that the pad is not hitting. There is obvious rust pitting, and i know rotors that are rust pitted normally rust deeper than the amount of material that can be removed by the pads. I took it in for the recall, and mentioned the rotors. they said they look ok, and that its just a little bit of rust. LOL, that pissed me off. this truck is BRAND new. So i called the dealer i bought it from, and told them the situation. the guy said, yea, its brand new, u shouldnt have to deal with that. and he said he will put it in to turn them. U just have to find the right dealer. I was pissed for a second!!!


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 18, 2005)

i wouldnt worry about it, rotors are bare metal and will rust anytime they are exposed to moisture.. Any place the pad isnt cleaning is of no importance


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Just think of the pitting as high performance gas release pockets. I'm sure it's no more loss of surface area than with drilled and/or slotted rotors.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Mine rust overnight whenever they get wet. Hell, all the cars(the few) that I have owned did the same thing.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Rotors are basicly just cast iron. they do this becouse it's dirt cheap and Iron is very hard, way harder than common steel; but it's way more brittle too. unfortunately you basic cast iron is very unstable and is just itching to find some moisture so it can hurry up and rust. Fortunately, the brake pads are great for removing the rust where it counts. Bottom line...Yes all brakes rust some unless you buy those high end rotors made of newfangled materials like carbon and ceramic. you might be able to find some rotors made of stainless steel, but I don't know if it's hard enough. 

P.S. Hardness does not equal strength, and vise versa. Strength often comes from a lack of hardness. Steel is stronger than iron because it can flex a little, while iron just snaps with little or no flex but works much better as a wear serface.


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

so, from what you guys are saying, i just shouldnt worry about it. my big concern isnt necessarly the rotors, as much as, the pads on the rotors. it already has started groving a little bit, because of the amount of rust chunks. my front left rotor has a visible grove starting. almost like a chunk of rust stuck to the pad when i first got it. and its still in there, ha. everything seems smooth now, i just worry that after 10,000 miles, it may need new rotors based on how wavy it gets over time. thanks for the opinions guys, i may just not worry about it. This is my first brand new vehicle, im anal, lol.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Billygg,

My thought on it is that if there are quite a few pits in the
rotors then those are points that the pads do not contact and thus you would have less braking power than if they were not pitted.

If there were enough pits it could affect the ability of your truck to stop safely. I would be raising heck with the dealer to do something. Bear in mind that if the pits are deep enough they may not be able to be turned down 
enough to eliminate the pits without becoming unsafe to
operate.

Many of you guys know me and probably part of my feeling is that I do not like anything to interfere with the looks of my truck.

I am thinking of painting the calipers, I surely would not
want my rotors rusty. it would clash with the red I plan
to use on my calipers.

OkieScot





billygg said:


> so, from what you guys are saying, i just shouldnt worry about it. my big concern isnt necessarly the rotors, as much as, the pads on the rotors. it already has started groving a little bit, because of the amount of rust chunks. my front left rotor has a visible grove starting. almost like a chunk of rust stuck to the pad when i first got it. and its still in there, ha. everything seems smooth now, i just worry that after 10,000 miles, it may need new rotors based on how wavy it gets over time. thanks for the opinions guys, i may just not worry about it. This is my first brand new vehicle, im anal, lol.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

billygg said:


> so, from what you guys are saying, i just shouldnt worry about it. my big concern isnt necessarly the rotors, as much as, the pads on the rotors. *it already has started groving a little bit, because of the amount of rust chunks. my front left rotor has a visible grove starting*. almost like a chunk of rust stuck to the pad when i first got it. and its still in there, ha. everything seems smooth now, i just worry that after 10,000 miles, it may need new rotors based on how wavy it gets over time. thanks for the opinions guys, i may just not worry about it. This is my first brand new vehicle, im anal, lol.


Now Grooving is another issue. I'd take that to the dealership and raise hell. If the rust is causing secondary damage to the rotors or pads, then I'd do something. Rust is ugly but no biggie, damage and irregular wear is definately an issue.


----------



## BABYBUSA01 (Oct 12, 2005)

i have the same problem as do all vehicles w/ wheels. no worries!


----------

